# Alpine 7980 MINTY FRESH!!!!!!



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Check out my auctions for my 7980 and 3402! Ebay sale only.

ALPINE 7980 3-Disk In-Dash Changer Tuner **MINT** 7909 - eBay (item 260819308038 end time Jul-19-11 13:23:09 PDT)

*SOLD*Alpine 3402 PEQ BNIB MINT CONDITION 7909 7980 - eBay (item 260819316244 end time Jul-19-11 13:39:18 PDT)


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

GLWS. I was checking out your EQ that sold a bit earlier. very nice stuff.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

WRX2010 said:


> GLWS. I was checking out your EQ that sold a bit earlier. very nice stuff.


Thanks man! May depart with my 3672 as well. Thinking of going with an Alpine PXA-H701 or something along that order.


----------

